# Ilyushin Il-28



## msxyz (Nov 13, 2012)

Was this aircraft capable of dive bombing? The speed that it reaches in level flight doesn't justify the presence of all swept surfaces for the tail assembly. They almost seem a sort of late change in the design to stabilize this rather large aircraft in certain situations (like a step dive).

Also, does somebody know how much fuel was carried in the optional wingtips tanks and the extended range of the aircraft in this configuration?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 13, 2012)

The swept back tail surfaces were for stability at higher speeds. As far as dive bombing - why? By the time this aircraft was entering service i think dive bombing was viewed as an obsolete tactic, even by the USSR. This is my opinion and if any of our "eastern" members have anything about Il-28 deployment and tactics, please share.

I believe the tip tanks hold about 200 gallons each. I've heard rumor of at least 2 warbird collectors trying to import Il-28s into the US.

Here's some info on the Il-28

http://www.airvectors.net/avil28.html


----------



## msxyz (Nov 13, 2012)

High precision Dive bombing was made obsolete by guided ordnance, but did the URSS have any in 1948? They were also far behind in the development of modern gunsights, the best they could obtain being possibly some late war german design (like the computing gunsight of the Arado 234) or western designs scavenged from lend-lease planes. Hence why they could be interested in keeeping alive that practice, at least till they could develop better alternatives.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 13, 2012)

msxyz said:


> High precision Dive bombing was made obsolete by guided ordnance, but did the URSS have any in 1948? They were also far behind in the development of modern gunsights, the best they could obtain being possibly some late war german design (like the computing gunsight of the Arado 234) or western designs scavenged from lend-lease planes.* Hence why they could be interested in keeeping alive that practice, at least till they could develop better alternatives*.



Again, I believe this might be indicated in some type of operation publication. I never heard of the Il-28 being used as a dive bomber, not to say it couldn't do the job. If I was the tail gunner I'd be pretty pissed if my pilot decided to pull some high G maneuvers while I was facing backwards!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Snowman (Nov 14, 2012)

In that case a swept-tail configuration was chosen in order to provide the required stability and controllability at all flight speeds. This allowed to delay the appearance of unpleasant effects associated with the effect of the compressibility of air at higher Mach numbers than the maximum allowed for this aircraft - e.g. during a steep dive. However, absolutely agrees with FLYBOYJ, I too have never heard about the use of IL-28 as a dive bomber.

Total capacity of the auxiliary fuel tanks in the bomb bay and wingtip drop tanks of Il-28R is 2660 liters. This made it possible to increase the range of Il-28R to 3150 km compared to 2400-2455 km of base model (with normal bomb load 1000 kg).


----------



## msxyz (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you, Snowman. So it was basically to retain controllability at high speeds. By all account I read, the Il-28 was very easy and pleasant to fly. It's interesting to note that the designers felt the need to introduce a swept tail but retained big, straight wings. It's a somewhat unique arrangement. Other early postwar jet designs had both straight wings and tails.


----------

